
Making Conda Fast Again - droelf
https://medium.com/@wolfv/making-conda-fast-again-4da4debfb3b7
======
PaulHoule
What I don't understand is why so many software updaters are so slow.

For instance, I would think Creative cloud could download the latest versions
(i dunno, 10 k of JSON?) and then check the versions of what is installed
(look at a few bytes in one file, registry key, or something like that.)

I don't know why i see myself looking at a spinner that spins for a minute so
often.

